# got fish



## TeamWaterfowl (Feb 2, 2006)

i have not been working so much the last week or so ao all i do is fish hope you enjoy!!


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent fish!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

good job


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Don't get me wrong, those are beautiful fish, but they look so skinny!! You actually got cheated on the weight on a few of them, but I wouldn't be complaining, walleyes have been tough to come by lately for me!!


----------

